

Why the Future Does Not (Exactly) Belong to Coders - apphrase
https://medium.com/teaching-learning/6d23e812348

======
k__
> People who have already graduated with non-programming backgrounds are
> feeling (either outwardly or subconsciously) inferior, handicapped or
> vulnerable in some way relative to their code-trained peers.

I wish this was true.

Most non-coders (mostly "business men") think they are superior and "just"
need some code monkey, who can transform their "brilliant" ideas into a
product. Like coding was some kind of stuff they could do, but they don't want
to waste their precious time with...

